# Swahili: nakutakia wiki njema, na muda wenye manafanikio darasani.



## asuuucar

Hi there!

I've been learning some Swahili but that phrase is just too tough for me! Could you help me and say what it means?

Nakutakia wiki njema, na muda wenye manafanikio darasani.​
Thanks a lot 
asuuucar


----------



## User1001

asuuucar said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've been learning some Swahili but that phrase is just too tough for me! Could you help me and say what it means?
> 
> Nakutakia wiki njema, na muda wenye manafanikio darasani.​
> Thanks a lot
> asuuucar



I'm not a native speaker of Swahili, but I believe it means something like the following:

*Almost Literal: *I'm asking for a good week, and a period of success in the classroom.
*Meaning:* I just want a good week and some success at school.

takia (to want, to ask for); wiki (week); njema (good); na (and); muda (a period of time); wenye ("possession" particle), fanikio (success); darasani (in the classroom)


----------



## asuuucar

Thanks a lot for help !!!


----------



## pozzo

The -ku- in nakutakia is a second person singular object, so taking this into account we then get: 

I wish you a good week and a period of success in the classroom.


----------



## asuuucar

Asante :=)


----------



## changedangel2000

nakutakia wiki njema, na muda wenye manafanikio darasani.


means:
   I’m wishing you a lovely week, and a lovely time filled with success in class.


or it can be phrased like this;


I`m wishing you a lovely week, and a lovely time filled with successful achievements in class.




one love , bless


----------



## pozzo

Thanks, changedangel2000. It's great to have a native speaker.


----------



## changedangel2000

Swahili: nakutakia wiki njema, na muda wenye manafanikio darasani.

you`r welcome glad to be of help p/s its actually (mafanikio)

bless, one love


----------



## BwanaKanisa

pozzo said:


> I wish you a good week and a period of success in the classroom.



I agree with this interpretation. I'm not a native speaker, but I lived in Tanzania for two years and scored a 4+ on the US Federal Language exam.

No offense to the Kenyan... but....

Kiswahili kilizaliwa Tanzania, kikaugua Kenya, ni kikakufa Uganda.


----------



## ElDonPedro

I wonder if it would be better said "...na muda wa mafanikio..." I don't  think wenye is fits there because it would imply a period owning good  fortune, instead of a period of (wa) good fortune.

Also, BwanaKanisa,


BwanaKanisa said:


> I agree with this interpretation. I'm not a native speaker, but I lived in Tanzania for two years and scored a 4+ on the US Federal Language exam.
> 
> No offense to the Kenyan... but....
> 
> Kiswahili kilizaliwa Tanzania, kikaugua Kenya, ni kikakufa Uganda.



I like the saying above, but for future reference I'd say "...na kikafa Uganda..." My father likes to add "and it was buried in the Congo." I may start a thread to see if it's "na ikazikwa Kongoni"


----------

